# Snow ex 8500 review



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Well day two of using the new salter and I could not be happier.wesport I have used the chain style v boxes for almost 8 years now and this is the first fully electric salter. No fuel lots of power and it can dump the salt when you need it. It is also nice for sidewalks and small areas for the variable rate spinner. The best is no pile of salt under the V box, Nothing!!!

All in all I would highly recommend this salter for anyone looking to upgrade to a new salter!!! The only bad part is the price tag, priced much like the stainless gas units.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I just priced one out at $6000, I didn't think that was too bad, my 9500 was almost $10000


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

Im going on my 3rd season with a 8500 snow ex. It is my main salter and I love it. Even had a guy use it last year who never salted before use it, and i was able to explain settings and how to use it over the phone. 

Only complaint I have is the spinner motor. That whole assembly needs to be opened up every year and cleaned otherwise you will have spinner motor problems.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats so much better about the snowex vs the salt dogg? I guess they worked out the problems with the controllers going up in smoke?


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

Grassman09;917701 said:


> Whats so much better about the snowex vs the salt dogg? I guess they worked out the problems with the controllers going up in smoke?


Supposedly the controller that comes with the V-maxx 8500 has all the bugs worked out. It has relays or something in it to prevent those problems.

The only problem I had was the spinner motor had to be rebuilt from the salt and I replaced the crappy connector on the spinner wire with a nice anderson connector, but that was my choice.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had an 8500 for five seasons now. We are very happy with it, there's no salt left behind inside the hopper and have replaced the spinner motor once. 

The only complaint that I have with it is putting grease in the grease fitting at the front of the salter at the auger motor. They could have put it in an easier spot to get at.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to agree with devries... Its a major PIA to grease.... Myn only gets done once or twice a year... I cant see it needing more then that anyways since the augar dosent spin that fast...

Grassman - There has to be something different between a snowex and a salt dogg... since there almost twice the price...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Has anyone thought of puting a remote greasable nipple on the frame ??? Much like the shovels. Will keep the spinner thing in mind in the early spring. For I do wash all equipment after every use and love to soak stuff in fluid film for the big summer sleep.


----------



## bluespruce (Oct 23, 2009)

i have a 7500, and have a few things that i dis like its its kinda slow to start if u need to shut it off to drive out the exit and back in the entrance kinda miss a clutch there where u can leave the engine on and turn the spinner/chain on off faster than on off with snow ex? iam i alone or others wish it was faster. and i do have salt leak out around the front were the auger hole is and where the removable shoot its the v box. but theres no doubt i am glad u dont have to deal with the gas anymore.... other thing is my vibrator was acting up its connected and greased connection but it will beep and not start untill u flip it on and off a bunch of times any one else hear of this?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a delay for the vib. built into the controller when you first turn it on


----------



## bluespruce (Oct 23, 2009)

nope, it wont start period, and if thats why it wouldnt beep it just delays right?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

DistinctiveDave;917685 said:


> .
> 
> Only complaint I have is the spinner motor. That whole assembly needs to be opened up every year and cleaned otherwise you will have spinner motor problems.


I complained to TyrnEx about this design flaw and the lady told me " You are not supposed to pressure wash them off, You are supposed to used compressed air.
Also, read your owners manual, its a 'weather resistant' enclosure, not 'weather proof' "  I replied with WTF, thats a horse sh** design, How is compressed air gonna clean that thing?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

bluespruce;918418 said:


> nope, it wont start period, and if thats why it wouldnt beep it just delays right?


When I turn mine on, and the vib is on at start, it wont vib for at least 3 to 5 seconds. I think the delay is so there is not so much demand on the controller


----------



## bluespruce (Oct 23, 2009)

i understand but mine wont turn on period it beeps and dosnt come on


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Also uses a lot less salt than the hydros. The guy I work for has 3 of them and loves them! I think they are better built than the salt doggs.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

bluespruce;918449 said:


> i understand but mine wont turn on period it beeps and dosnt come on


huh well I have had brand new vibes from the factory that were bad, try to skip the controller and wire it up direct to the battery


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

bluespruce;918449 said:


> i understand but mine wont turn on period it beeps and dosnt come on


Hook it up to straight power and see if it works. Check the connector behind the controller.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx is worth the cost*

I run five of their models and have for six seasons now. Less downtime equals more profit. I have used many different spreaders in 30 years and these have had less downtime than any. The only issue in six years for us is one vibrator. That's the value to me. It's not what it costs to buy, it's what it cost me to use it. *SNOWEX EQUALS PROFIT DOLLARS FOR ME! *

I know you guys know what downtime costs, but here's how I look at it. Downtime is certainly something none of us can afford. If we have 480 minutes to get properties serviced (midnight to 8:00am) the last thing I want to do is spend time getting something working.

I realize there are more available hours for snow, but that's one of the criteria we look at.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Wayne, Snowex is more money, but only a few minor problems with normal maintenancepayup


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Have had a 8500 at work now for 3 years, no issues.....
We usually run about 30 tons per year in that spreader


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;917858 said:


> Grassman - There has to be something different between a snowex and a salt dogg... since there almost twice the price...


Yeah the steel frame that looks like ***** in a few years from the salt. I'll bet its the yellow plastic they use. I know I would pay an extra $2000 to $3000 for that.

I agree greasing any of the electrics is hard if you have nothing to lift the unit out of the bed of the truck. 
They make a cool system to pull the salter out of the truck. It tips it out and you can roll it out.

Do you have fork slots under the salter?



bluespruce;918407 said:


> salt leaks out around the front were the auger hole is and where the removable shoot its the v box..
> 
> Other thing is my vibrator was acting up its connected and greased connection but it will beep and not start until u flip it on and off a bunch of times any one else hear of this?





ultimate plow;918450 said:


> I think they are better built than the salt doggs.


How so tell me? Maybe you didn't read posts 12 & 9 yet.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;918822 said:


> Yeah the steel frame that looks like ***** in a few years from the salt. I'll bet its the yellow plastic they use. I know I would pay an extra $2000 to $3000 for that.
> 
> Do you have fork slots under the salter? /
> 
> ...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;918854 said:


> Grassman09;918822 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the steel frame that looks like ***** in a few years from the salt. I'll bet its the yellow plastic they use. I know I would pay an extra $2000 to $3000 for that.
> ...


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is anyone using salt/sand mix or experience bridging?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've run straight sand and pickeled sand quite often... No bridging, but with sand it sure isnt the fastest thats fursure... I cant imagine what a salt dogg would be like  LOL


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;923767 said:


> I cant imagine what a salt dogg would be like  LOL


:laughing::laughing: I just picked up a load last week. It wasn't bad. It seams longer when you are just auguring it out then when spreading.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The outfit I worked with last year was really big into the SnowEx stuff, with 2 8500s, an 8000, a 2400 and a 9500 which I ran. The 8000 is garbage, but SnowEx knows that, hence why it was discontinued. The 2400 is decent, although way overpriced IMHO. The 9500 is OK is f you have really nice salt, but the "overgrown 8500" doesn't work as well as its little brother. I cannot count how many times I had to unbridge it, and that was with the baffle removed. I think it was just too much vertical load on the vee, really.

On topic, the 8500s performed very well with everything but the "junk" salt (we don't run sand here), although the controllers were fragile, and the vibrators would overheat if you went crazy with them. You should never run the vibe unless you're having a flow issue, otherwise it will just compact the material in the hopper. That was funny to listen to, BTW...guys crying about it when it was their mistake.

Bottom line, the 8500 is a great unit, although pricey. A few quirks, but I defy anyone to find unbreakable perfection in this business.


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I have had problems with my 8500. We have been running 50/50 mix and the auger has major trouble getting going when there is a full load. Today we tried spreading straight salt for the first time hoping it would spread better. The same issue is occurring. It seems like the auger can't handle the weight on top of it. I would not buy another one.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you have the interior baffle in or out? I'm a little surprised the auger's muscle is an issue--we had the rear shield get caught in the auger last year, and the auger destroyed it. It was ugly...

You might want to check the coupling at the motor, I seem to recall a shear key in there somewhere which we did replace once on one of ours.

HTH


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

Last year it sheared the key off the coupler and it needed to be replaced. it does not have the interior baffle in. Actually ours didn't come with one. it has the permenantly mounted one in, but not the auxillary. Here is exactly what happens. When you turn it on, it spins for about 2 seconds then flashes OL and reverses itself, it the does this for 5 cycles before turning itself off. each time it spits just a little salt out. eventually it works enough out to spin normal.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you tried swapping controllers? I know they were the SnowEx curse for awhile, which affected the 8500, 2400 & 9500. Supposedly they have remedied the issues, but I am not running one this year, so I don't know.

That 8500 should have come with a second (longer) interior baffle, which is bolted directly on top of the smaller one which is bolted into the hopper itself. Check and see if there is a single stud sticking straight up on the top of the baffle. If it has a nut, then the second baffle is probably still attached. Get in the hopper and look underneath (a mirror helps) and you'll see the shorter fixed baffle underneath the secondary baffle. (the fixed baffle is pretty short, maybe 2/3 the length of the auger)

HTH


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

The baffle that is in there is bolted direclty to the hopper. There are no bolts or nuts sticking out from it. the baffle is about 2/3 the length of the auger. As far as the controller goes It seems fine. once the load gets down to about half it flows with no problem.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You buy it used? Sounds like someone snapped the stud off (common if you manhandle it). I'm surprised by the issue, but in fairness I only ran straight salt through the ones I've used.

Hope it works out!!


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

No it was new but a previous year model that was leftover. I may see if I can create my own baffle. For now we are only putting one ton at a time into it so there isn't as much weight on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem. FWIW I've loaded those with insane heaping amounts of salt, and other than bridging with crap salt, no problems really.

Let it snow!


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

Well the problems continue. All day were only putting 1 ton of salt in the spreader so the auger would turn. now the shear pin must have busted again because the auger wont spin. The same thing happened last year. Anyone want to buy a used piece of junk.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Put the baffel in and cover 85-90% of the auger and all your problems will be solved...


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

jkkalbers;930123 said:


> Well the problems continue. All day were only putting 1 ton of salt in the spreader so the auger would turn. now the shear pin must have busted again because the auger wont spin. The same thing happened last year. Anyone want to buy a used piece of junk.


sometimes a new home is the best thing.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 1 8500 about 4 years old and 2 9500 about 2 years old. I love them. The only problem I have had is a on/off switch. My local dealer told me to replace the whole controller box for about $600. I took it apart myself and found the switch was bad cost me a dollar at radio shack. Great investment


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

jkkalbers;930123 said:


> Well the problems continue. All day were only putting 1 ton of salt in the spreader so the auger would turn. now the shear pin must have busted again because the auger wont spin. The same thing happened last year. Anyone want to buy a used piece of junk.


How much you want for it?

PM me if your serious!


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I put a baffle in and it has been working like a charm for the past 6 tons. We'll see how it continues. I wouldn't sell it in the middle of the season. I will wait til spring or next fall if I decide to sell it. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

jkkalbers;930123 said:


> Well the problems continue. All day were only putting 1 ton of salt in the spreader so the auger would turn. now the shear pin must have busted again because the auger wont spin. The same thing happened last year. Anyone want to buy a used piece of junk.


Send me a pm, I might be interested


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

deicepro;940760 said:


> Send me a pm, I might be interested


Read the post above you.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

02DURAMAX;940771 said:


> Read the post above you.


Relax, I read it, just letting him know.


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I appreciate the intrest from both of you. I will PM both of you if I decide to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

We don't get as much snow as most and I don't post much.

So Ive read through this thread to find some answers .I did find some .

I have a snowex 8000 about 7 years old .I've gone through this year in STL about 70 ton so for . 10 ton per event .
Slow to feed depending on wettness .

LOOKED at the snowex 8500 FRIDAY ,baffles seem to have been a issue with some .

Does this unit dump the salt out when not in use or your first loading it ? I put towels on the shoot till i get to 1st site .

I'm starting to dislike driving around a lot several times to get what I want down .
Price I've gotton in STL $6999 plus tax
airtex stainless 10hp briggs 8ft $4300 plus tax
more opinions please
thanks don


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, well to start, the 8000 is a piece of garbage--especially when compared to the 8500. It doesn't flow worth crap, and the spinner is worthless. I really can't say too many bad things about the 8500. I've most of the SnowEx stuff (before they started making four billion sizes, anyway), and I'd have no reservations in recommending the 8500. The price is high, which I think is BS, and the controllers are prone to failure under heavy usage, but I would hope they've addressed that by now. I've not had many issues with material flow, exception to crap salt with a lot of fines.

You should be happy with the 8500 if you have the money, and plan to have a spare controller handy ($800). But for my money, I'd investigate other options. There are newer are more progressive designs out there now, but the SnowEx is pretty proven.

HTH...


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

Westhardt Corp.;1008379 said:


> OK, well to start, the 8000 is a piece of garbage--especially when compared to the 8500. It doesn't flow worth crap, and the spinner is worthless. I really can't say too many bad things about the 8500. I've most of the SnowEx stuff (before they started making four billion sizes, anyway), and I'd have no reservations in recommending the 8500. The price is high, which I think is BS, and the controllers are prone to failure under heavy usage, but I would hope they've addressed that by now. I've not had many issues with material flow, exception to crap salt with a lot of fines.
> 
> You should be happy with the 8500 if you have the money, and plan to have a spare controller handy ($800). But for my money, I'd investigate other options. There are newer are more progressive designs out there now, but the SnowEx is pretty proven.
> 
> HTH...


I agree 100% with what was just said.

I was lucky to find an 8500 used for $3500 so I jumped on it.

I love it. Last year ran about 4 tons thru it a storm. This year about half of that, lost some accounts this year.

The only problem I had was with fines also. I didnt realize the salt was as fine as it was, and had the vibrator on, by accident. I didnt make it out of the first lot. Had to hand shovel about half of it out before it would dispense on its own. Now everytime I before I get loaded, I check and make sure the vibrate switch is off!

Other than that, I love it and got a killer price. If I had to buy one brand new, I too would look into everything possible.


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks for the reply
Most of us can't keep up with the new products in our field .
7 years ago in ST Louis that 8000 i thought was the most innovative product .

The airflo SS for about $4500 
verses snowex 8500 over $7000have 3 dealers that i know of in STL
So does the 8500 feed well through the auger drive ?
I've been running 2.5 ton in the 8000 put 2x10 boards on top .
Thought about running a 2nd battery to help with system . 
We do a small municipality ,10 parking lots, 1 nursing home.

tuff decision
Don


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The auger will rip your arm off--literally. I've seen it completely destroy the rear baffle on a 9500 (same motor).because it got hung up--the auger just wrecked that 3/16" steel guard. Also forgot to mention the vibrator--like any v-box, use it ONLY when you need it. Otherwise, it will just compact the material. But overall, 8500s flow very, very well. I've heaped some ridiculous loads in them, and they ran just fine.

And the 8500 was designed to pick up where the 8000 left off.


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

So what is a good ball park on these new in other areas ?

Thiers one left at the only placed i checked Friday $6999 plus tax
Maybe like most do you ride it for another 2 months ,won't get much cheaper in off season .IMO
Snowex website for dealers suck .
Don


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd let it ride--I have a feeling you're going to be seeing some very new used equipment this year...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have ran about 40ton through the 8500 this season. All in all it has been flawless other than it stops working when it is empty...... I have used many salters in my day and by far this one is the best. NTM the weight distribution is way better than the chain style by not pilling all the salt in the rear of the salter. I have even had some salt sit it the hopper for almost a week (covered) no problem at all. Try that with the typicial V box spreader!!!


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks
other than the cost most seem to like them .
Don


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

And they should--the 8500s are great units. Like I mentioned, the only real issue I saw was with the controller (mind you, the outfit I worked with had 2-8500s, 1-2400 and 1-9500, which all use the same controller). I think we replaced an auger motor on one of the 8500s, but the cause of failure was questionable, IMO. We had a lot of horrible salt that year, with a lot of fines and a tendency to compact quickly, especially when guys left the vibrators on constantly.

Price aside, I'd recommend them....but why, TrynEx--why so expensive?? Plastic hasn't gone up that much that I know of? Make the 8500 $5000 and sell every one you make before it even gets crated up!!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1010909 said:


> And they should--the 8500s are great units. Like I mentioned, the only real issue I saw was with the controller (mind you, the outfit I worked with had 2-8500s, 1-2400 and 1-9500, which all use the same controller). I think we replaced an auger motor on one of the 8500s, but the cause of failure was questionable, IMO. We had a lot of horrible salt that year, with a lot of fines and a tendency to compact quickly, especially when guys left the vibrators on constantly.
> 
> Price aside, I'd recommend them....but why, TrynEx--why so expensive?? Plastic hasn't gone up that much that I know of? Make the 8500 $5000 and sell every one you make before it even gets crated up!!


Yeah looks at the SaltDogg its got more plastic the the snoex no exposed steel to rust either other and it sells for less. So far so good with it also.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Must be the fancy yellow pigment, then? Especially after seeing this...

(fancy yellow) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

(municipal orange) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bran...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Huh....how about that?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1012976 said:


> Must be the fancy yellow pigment, then? Especially after seeing this...
> 
> (fancy yellow) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


WTF? What a scam! At least the price is going in the right direction


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking when I stumbled across it. Further proof that TrynEx charges that much--because people will pay it. I have feeling those prices are going to decline steadily with all of the newer competition in the poly electric market. There is no reason on this earth that Buyer can retail its 4-yard poly for $6500, when SnowEx's 9500 is around $11,500...other than just flat greed.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1012990 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking when I stumbled across it. Further proof that TrynEx charges that much--because people will pay it. I have feeling those prices are going to decline steadily with all of the newer competition in the poly electric market. There is no reason on this earth that Buyer can retail its 4-yard poly for $6500, when SnowEx's 9500 is around $11,500...other than just flat greed.


Well.....
I hope the price of the snowex starts to drop, I dont care if its pink:crying: as long as they get cheaper:laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Pink would be pretty cool, but I'm holding out for Lime Green. Talk about marketing...


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

I've just about had it with snowex. Started off the season with the auger motor rotting apart on the 8500 (3 year old) box. Ordered a new motor $900 replaced it. Went to use it the for the first snow fall nothing, auger would not turn at all. Hand shoveled out the box down to about 1 buckets worth and the auger finally started unloading the box. Tried replacing the bearings on the auger. Same result the auger would not turn. As of right now the 8500 is out of the picture for this season because we are fed up with it.

We also have 6000 veepro. This one was running strong up until about 3 weeks ago when the control module started showing open connections for both the auger, spreader, and the vibrator quit working. This box is like 7-8 years old we already replaced the control box once on the damn thing. The other night i was so pissed off at it, I just installed high current toggle switches with circuit to operate it. Now its just on and off. I left the sand plate in the box to try to restrict the flow of salt.

After this season, I think we are going to be done with snowex products due to problems, poor tech support, and parts cost


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

clinicalenginee;1014003 said:


> I've just about had it with snowex. Started off the season with the auger motor rotting apart on the 8500 (3 year old) box. Ordered a new motor $900 replaced it. Went to use it the for the first snow fall nothing, auger would not turn at all. Hand shoveled out the box down to about 1 buckets worth and the auger finally started unloading the box. Tried replacing the bearings on the auger. Same result the auger would not turn. As of right now the 8500 is out of the picture for this season because we are fed up with it.
> 
> We also have 6000 veepro. This one was running strong up until about 3 weeks ago when the control module started showing open connections for both the auger, spreader, and the vibrator quit working. This box is like 7-8 years old we already replaced the control box once on the damn thing. The other night i was so pissed off at it, I just installed high current toggle switches with circuit to operate it. Now its just on and off. I left the sand plate in the box to try to restrict the flow of salt.
> 
> After this season, I think we are going to be done with snowex products due to problems, poor tech support, and parts cost


Let me know, I will buy the 8500 from you.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We have an 8500 and I leave my vibrator on all the time and have no problem. I actually, HAVE to have it on otherwise the salt will "bridge" and no salt comes out. This is the first year we used it and I love it. The previous Curtis spreader is no comparison to this. I can normally do all my lots on two loads of salt where the Curtis was 5 or 6 loads. Today though I had my first problem. I was halfway done and the controller started beeping and the spinner numbers would flash between 10 and whatever setting I had it at. No salt. I would switch it on and off, nothing. Then it would work for 5-10 seconds and quit. I removed the spinner and tried it and the auger worked fine. Which was strange because before I had to have the spinner plugged in for it to work at all. I guess I call my dealer.


----------

